# Pecan wood igniting in MES



## dairyman (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a bunch of pecan wood that I cut up into small chunks to use in my MES 40". But they keep igniting in the chip tray. Is this normal for pecan? I have orange wood that I have cut the same size but have had no problems with those. Will foiling the pecan prevent it from igniting? Thanks.


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the old style MES 40 .I Only use chips  so haven't had this problem .

 the chips have to ignite to at some point because when i go to empty the tray it's all ashes.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

When you put the tray back in and close the door, the air/oxygen is reduced and I bet the pecan chunks will smolder rather than ignite.  I'm not a big believer in soaking the chips, but give it a try.

TJ


----------



## dairyman (Nov 24, 2010)

The chip tray is in with door closed when it ignites. There's about a ten inch flame coming out of the chip tray inside the MES. I'm gonna try foiling them and soaking them.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW!

This was an issue for some earlier models, and the made the pan smaller.  When you would open the door, the chips would back draft and flare up.  I've never had it happen to me, but I have had it backfire and scare the crap out of me!

Todd


----------



## carlos mol (Nov 15, 2012)

I am having a similar problem. I have yet to cook anything but everytime I fire it up starting with the seasoning process it has had ignition of the chips, big ole flames that do not go out. I tried to let it smother but there is a grease hole in the bottom to supply a steady stream of air. I also just put an additional meat thermometer in a potato and it is sitting at about plus 30 degrees over what I set. I am going to plug the grease hole and see if that helps and lower the temp to be about 220 degrees actual (190 degrees on the smoker thermostat) I have a bunch of stuff to cook Saturday as well as this next week. I did buy the amazing smoker but find it crappy that one should have to resort to that with a brand new unit. I know this forum thread is pretty ancient but maybe someone can shed some light on this situation. I wil post results of the new results.


----------



## atweigl (Nov 16, 2012)

try closing the upper/exit vent and soak the pecan chips?   i only had a flare up once but that was my falt opening the door allowing oxygen in.


----------



## steve k (Nov 16, 2012)

I had this problem in a Cabelas 100 electric smoker, and I solved it by using a 10" cast iron fry pan and a cast iron cover drilled with 1/4" holes drilled as vents.  I'm very happy with this set up and have used it about 100 times.  It starves the chips of oxygen, so no flame, but you still get the smoke.  If you remember high school science, it "distils" the wood this way, rather than igniting it.  I imagine a smoker box would work the same way.  I don't like to soak the wood, either.  I find that it just delays the flames, the wood has to dry out before it starts to smoke.  I don't see the point.  And yes, I do use chunks, chips, and saw dust of my own making.  I have a couple of apple trees and a peach tree, I used to have two peach trees, and I'll be burning that dearly departed tree for years.


----------



## dewey51 (Nov 16, 2012)

There's too much oxygen getting into the smoker.  If that's cut/snuffed down, it will not flame up.  Somewhere, it's getting too much air.  Seal it off.


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2012)

Pecan is not a dense wood, so does tend to ignite sooner than other woods. I would try the foil approach and poke a few holes in it.


----------



## netbbq (Nov 16, 2012)

Some one has offered to get me pecan husks.  Was thinking that they could be "crunched" up and used to generate smoke.  Anyone done that?


----------



## domapoi (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you made sure that the door adjustment on the latch is tight enough. They come from the factory a little loose in my opinion. You should make sure there is a good amount of pressure on the door seals so as not to let too much air in thu that way.


----------



## kcredzone (Nov 17, 2012)

I have one of the newer MES 40 units, and smoke primarily with Pecan chips, vent 100% open.

Normally smoke temp set 225-230, and never have had major chip ignite issues of the magnitude you are describing.

One thing I do notice is the size of your chip, compared to what I've been using. (Your's are MUCH larger).

Have you tried breaking down the size of those chips, and see if you have the same ignition issues?

My thinking is: smaller chip, smaller fire upon ignition.

Once in awhile, the smaller Pecan chips I use will ignite, and I'll notice a puff of smoke back firing out of the chip loader door, but no noticeable flame inside the smoker, and still maintaining TBS.


----------



## big casino (Nov 17, 2012)

I know this is probably against what you have heard, but if everything seems to be closed properly and making a good seal try adjusting the exit vent, it will slow down the air flow and your chips wont ignite


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2012)

When you open the door, a rush of air comes in and the chips can ignite

Called a "Backdraft"

Todd


----------



## steve k (Nov 18, 2012)

You're right about that backdraft thing.  I was using Jack Daniels oak barrel chips sold at many stores, opened the door to check and WOOSH!, freaked me out.  I thought it might be alcohol fumes igniting after evaporating from the wood.  Probably a better idea to vent the smoker a little before opening the door, if the vents have been closed for the cooking stage.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2012)

It happened to me, and I about wet myself!

Thought the thing blew up!

I don't think it happens with chumks


----------



## big casino (Nov 18, 2012)

I have had mine burp a few times, but never had a flare up like that, the burps are kinda funny


----------



## hyde (Nov 22, 2012)

I use pellets in mine. They smoke forever


----------



## red dog (Nov 22, 2012)

How long has your wood been cut and how was it stored? If it has been drying for a long time the moisture content may be very low. I had that issue with some hickory that had been down for a long time. It would flame on no matter what I did. I gave up on it.


----------



## geerock (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with red dog.......... old wood chips are just kindling, with about the same flavor.  I use small chunks that have some moisture in them.  Burn a long time and have that nice flavor to them.  I've used pellets too, but don't use too many as they do produce a lot of smoke.


----------



## smoker21 (Nov 22, 2012)

Wrap it in foil and poke a few holes in it.  Works every time!

JD


----------



## big casino (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know if it is a coincidence or not but I am using pecan chips I bought at cabelas to smoke a turkey breast today, I pulled out the chip loader in my mes30  to look to see if there was a nice bed of embers in the chip tray, and i heard  woof and flames started rolling out the chip loader hole,  I never saw this happen with any other chips b4 I have heard it make that noise and blow some smoke out of it ( burp ) but never the flames I kinda chuckled then I always keep a spray bottle of water by the smoker so I just squirted it in the hole and extinguished it.... this is not the first time I have used the pecan chips either never saw that happen b4


----------



## doctordun (Nov 23, 2012)

This should not be hard.

It will flame if too much air flow is present.

Very little air flow means no flame.

I've own several smokers and the rule never changes.

I agree with the foil suggestion, if you can't contain the air flow.


----------



## steve k (Nov 26, 2012)

Agreed, that's why I cover my chip pan with a perforated lid.  It works great.  No flames.  Wood chips are supposed to be dry, they won't burn, (or oxidize in drs language or Alton Brown speak) unless they dry out first.  Depriving them of an oxygen source keeps them from igniting or combusting, so they burn without igniting. Moist chips just take longer to dry out, but they burn just the same, eventually.


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not familiar with that unit.  Does the wood tray have a cover?  If it doesn't, try using a small grate covered with Aluminum Foil.  Cut some holes in the foil to let some air get through and then cover the wood tray with it.  This will cut down on the air flow to the wood and allow it to smolder instead of catching fire.


----------



## dewey51 (Nov 27, 2012)

Big C, I have a hearth wood stove in my living room.  If I have it tweaked down to the point where the wood is just smoldering (no flames), gases build up, and eventually, it'll get to a point where they ignite, causing a fuffled explosion (BIG burp), sending a smoke cloud into the house.  Now, I don't how that can be prevented in the smoker, other than making sure the vents are open enough to get circulation.  I've not encounter that with my MES 30", yet.


----------



## shamong9 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have used many different kines of wood chips.  Keep them small.  I like some dry and some socked, doing a mix has given me a greater smoke time and no flar ups.


----------



## doctordun (Nov 28, 2012)

In my smoker, all the fuel just smolders. I always make sure I have a good air flow before closing down for smoking.

I can't conceive of getting gas buildup. You have a inlet for air in and a vent for air out. As long as you have a thin ribbon of smoke coming out of the smoke stack, you have air flow.

If I open the firebox door, the lump charcoal and split of wood will flare up after about 30 seconds of the rush of new air, but when I first look, it is just glowing coals and wood.


----------

